# My super crappy cat piss harvest



## absynth (Nov 1, 2007)

:holysheep:
Well, so I harevested my cat piss plants. (for those of you who read my cat piss post)

Its pretty scrawny, and I chopped off a couple buds because they were infested with those nasty little black bugs.... 
but anyhoo, I thought I'd share, any opinions or comments are welcome!

even negative comments. I have a grand sense of humor. 
The first few are at the end of the grow after they got pissed on, then I have some from after harvesting, and I threw one of my cat enjoying a little snack on one.  Sharing is caring.


----------



## jash (Nov 1, 2007)

our cat here always trying everything to reach the closet she's desperatly want to eat the leafs but never piss them!     hope your buds are good to smoke :ccc::bongin::joint:


----------



## Cam (Nov 1, 2007)

*as for the cat:chuck:...........Chinese Food Anyone......then when you get the munchies, you can smoke your herb.......LOL*

*Cam*​


----------



## kiefsmokin' (Nov 1, 2007)

that ***** dude


----------



## berserker (Nov 3, 2007)

Heres a cat after he gets ahold of MY leaves....


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 4, 2007)

I had my cat declawed and the vet didn`t send him any pain meds and the first night he was hurting and couldn`t sleep and would scoot around the floor on his side and meow a lot. So i got him a piece of my nl/bb and fed it to him and 20 min later he was out like a light. Slim


----------



## Grannie420 (Nov 6, 2007)

You guys make me laugh!!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Still a pretty bd for a cat piss one! Lol.


----------

